# modprobe/lsmod issues?

## dinergy

i just finished a new install of 2005.0/kernel-2.6.11-r6 on a server. everything seems to come up just fine. but, when i run *lsmod* all i get is:

```

ls0 / # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ls0 / #

```

if i try to *modprobe* one of my nic drivers (which are loaded by the kernel anyway) i get this:

```

ls0 / # modprobe sis900

FATAL: Module sis900 not found.

ls0 / #

```

like i said, everything seems to be working. i haven't tried to load any other modules yet. but, the lack of output from lsmod really confuses me. shouldn't i see what is currently running?

edit: i forgot to mention, i have the current release of module-init-tools.

the only changes to my kernel config i made were the inclusion of raid support (it is a software raid 1 box). the rest is pretty light and standard.

did i miss or incorrectly config something with module support? why would modprobe and lsmod not work?

----------

## jdgill0

Did you mark your kernel drivers as <M> or as <*>?  If you used <*> for everything (or at least everything your computer actually needs), then you won't have any modules loaded, as everything is built into the kernel itself (i.e. it is not a module).

----------

## hal8000b

 *dinergy wrote:*   

> i just finished a new install of 2005.0/kernel-2.6.11-r6 on a server. everything seems to come up just fine. but, when i run *lsmod* all i get is:
> 
> ```
> 
> ls0 / # lsmod
> ...

 

Did you remember to run

make modules-install  ?

cd to /lib/modules

You should see a directory with the kernel revision i.e. 2.6.11-r6

cd into this directory and there will be further directories containing only modules you have compiled.

You will only see a module if you compiled it with the "m" option in the kernel config as has been mentioned already.

HTH

----------

